# Talbot Express Autosleeper Rambler



## Jimbotdy (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi all ,hope this is the right section to put this in as it is a technical problem.
I have a 1991 Rambler and want to fit a cassette toilet in the shower room,but it seems to small ,although i have seen other Autosleepers of the same age with them.Does any one know which ones had them as standard and what the difference was.I may have to use a swivel one as it seems that if i mount the loo down the side of the van the wheel arch is in the way,or if i mount it across the van the small wall section by the back door is too short.
Any help/advice would be great as it will make things more comfortable for my disabled wife,not worried if i lose the shower as we have never used it.
Thanks Jim


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Jimbotdy said:


> Hi all ,hope this is the right section to put this in as it is a technical problem.
> I have a 1991 Rambler and want to fit a cassette toilet in the shower room,but it seems to small ,although i have seen other Autosleepers of the same age with them.Does any one know which ones had them as standard and what the difference was.I may have to use a swivel one as it seems that if i mount the loo down the side of the van the wheel arch is in the way,or if i mount it across the van the small wall section by the back door is too short.
> Any help/advice would be great as it will make things more comfortable for my disabled wife,not worried if i lose the shower as we have never used it.
> Thanks Jim


Jim,

If you don't get the info you want here you could try the Auto Sleepers Owners Club site http://www.asoc.fsnet.co.uk/ they have some technical info or the Self Build club at http://www.sbmcc.co.uk/ that site is a mine of information.

Don


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Jim, I think what you have seen in other Ramblers of that age was the Fiamma 670 Cassette toilet which was narrower than the the Thetford C2 & has been out of production for many years. Theo other toilet fitted to them was the Fiamma BiPot which also was a cassette type toilet again narrower than a Thetford C2, Steve


----------

